
Hey Email - arkades
https://www.hey.com/
======
arkades
I was quite taken with their pitch after seeing their article about the battle
with apple yesterday. It seems like they did tackle a lot of my pain points.
Does anyone actually have first-hand experience? Did they "fix" email?

~~~
byoung2
I suspect the best way to fix email is to replace it with something new
entirely. Hey is not allowing imports from other services, so initially the
experience will get a boost from starting everyone at "inbox zero". This is
the same way closet organization systems look so effective, because you always
start with an empty closet.

One major improvement email needs will have to happen on the sender side, and
that is to send structured data instead of blobs of text. Every email that
comes out of a CRM or database, or is template driven already has structured
data for things like invoices amounts, locations, phone numbers, etc. This
should be marked up with microdata or something so that it can be captured and
indexed by the recipient automatically. How nice would it be to be able to
search every invoice you've received over the last year? Or to trigger
workflows based on that data?

